

Android Success Stories #2 - kreci
http://www.kreci.net/android/android-success-stories-2/

======
kreci
Comments are welcome and strongly desired =)

------
bane
So are these apps that are free on the market, but have ads in the app? It
wasn't completely clear in the quote.

~~~
kreci
Yes. I have been writing about free apps with ads.

